# Lirespeed L3 2013 , 105 group



## Grout (Sep 28, 2013)

*Litespeed L3 2013 , 105 group*

bought a carbon Litespeed L3 , 105 a month ago.

Anyone else have experience with this bike ?

This is a full 105 bike , 54cm . The frame is matte black but does not show any carbon weave. This frame is not as stiff as some carbon frames I've ridden but is very comfortable.

The frame shows a lot of form marks and some of the lines of the layup. It kind of looks like I've ridden in the rain and not cleaned it up. In the bright light not so nice.

I bought it on ebay so I did not see it in advance.

I still wonder if this bike was sold as a demo because it looked like it would be harder to sell or if maybe it's not what it says it is.


----------



## acrproject (Jul 28, 2010)

Grout said:


> bought a carbon Litespeed L3 , 105 a month ago.
> 
> Anyone else have experience with this bike ?
> 
> ...


I have the L1R and you can definitely see the carbon layup and the seams under sunlight, which is normal. That's just the way the frame was made and should not hurt resale value at all.


----------



## Grout (Sep 28, 2013)

some pictures of what I am referring to.


----------



## acrproject (Jul 28, 2010)

Grout said:


> View attachment 289911
> View attachment 289910
> some pictures of what I am referring to.


I assure you what you see is normal for this frame and it is not defective and will not hurt resale value. I purchased my L1R frame new from a Wrench Science (lbs) and built the frame myself.

Here are pictures of my frame, which I tried to take similar to yours.


----------



## Grout (Sep 28, 2013)

thanks for taking the time to show your pictures. Your frame is 60t vs mine at 30. 

The issue in mine seems to be how the resin filled in around the carbon wrap . As you see my top and and down tube show some distinct making where markings that are not pretty.


----------



## elburrito99 (Jan 7, 2013)

Just came across this thread. I have a C1R and have exactly the same markings. It's simply the naked finish, which reveals the carbon layup and seams. I've always thought it looked great, and have had compliments from others on it. 

I'd be curious to hear what you guys think of the ride of your L1R bikes. I think the C1R is phenomenal.


----------

